# Smoking 8-10 pork butts in my 40" Masterbuilt electric smoker.  Never smoked more than one before.



## gohawks1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello, I've been smoking pork butts and biscuits for a year or so now in my Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker.  I have decided to smoke some pork butts for my daughter's graduation party.  Not sure how many to smoke.  Maybe 8-10.  How many would that feed and how do I smoke multiple items in my smoker at once?  Can the 40" Masterbuilt Smoker handle 8-10 Pork Butts at once?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 24, 2017)

I am not sure on your questions, I believe an average of 1/3 to 1/2 lb per person is safe, depending the people. My boys would eat a lb +.... daughter about 1 sandwich so a third lb. There are a few threads I remember with people posting serving sizes. I would check out the forums. Good luck and remember the Q-view....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2017)

The math.... Number of people X 5-6oz sandwich portions (8-10oz plated) = Oz. Pulled Pork / 16 = Lbs PP needed / .5  yield =  Pounds Raw Butts needed to buy. The higher number is if big eaters, men or only one meat. A 40" can do 8 8 pound Butts at a time. Figure 1.5 rolls per person. Men eat 2 sandwiches, ladies and kids, one...JJ


----------



## gohawks1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jimmy you lost me there.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 24, 2017)

In essence, take the number of folks x 5-6 oz of meat per sandwich to get total meat amount.  Then, divide that number by 16 to get total pounds, and double that amount to account for the fresh butts shrinking by half.  That's the total number of pounds of meat you need to buy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2017)

Ooppps, divide by yield not multiply. Sorry...Let's say 50 people eating Pulled Pork Sammie's...

50 X 5oz = 250oz PP / 16 =  15.625 ~ 16Lbs Pulled Pork / .5 yield (50% loss) = 32Lbs Raw Butts needed...JJ


----------



## gohawks1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 24, 2017)

My mentor once said this to me; "are you feeding little blue haired ladies, or a football team?"   "Blue hairs, count on 1/4 pound each and you'll have leftovers".  "Football team, 3/4 pound each and hope they snacked on the appetizers!"

JJ has you covered, I just wanted to point out that the audience at times determines the poundage.


----------



## gohawks1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Good advise.


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful chilly and sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.         Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

